# K2 Turbo Dream vs Jones Mountain Twin



## dopeboards (Aug 13, 2013)

master_broshi said:


> Hey All,
> 
> So, I am looking to buy my first new board in 10 years. Replacing my '04 Nitro Shadow Ltd (155cm by 56cm) which has served me very very well over the years *tear*, since I was about 15. I am not entirely up to date on the newest models but have done some research and taken a few trips to local board shops.
> 
> ...


Look at "Compare Snowboard Shops" they have the turbo dream 159 for $299 at snowboarder connection K2 Snowboards Turbo Dream Snowboard | Snowboarding Shop

no specials i could find on the mountain twin $499 every where


----------



## master_broshi (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks for the tip and site. I have found one site selling the mountain twin for 380. I'm in the 3-400 range is say.


----------



## dopeboards (Aug 13, 2013)

master_broshi said:


> Thanks for the tip and site. I have found one site selling the mountain twin for 380. I'm in the 3-400 range is say.


No prob. what site did you see the mountain twin on?


----------



## master_broshi (Aug 13, 2013)

Just the 158w left on rei


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

I absolutely love my Jones Mountain Twin! 

I sold my ProtoCT to buy it and I would never go back.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Between those two boards definitely the Mountain Twin for East Coast/Northeast riding - you will rarely (if ever) need the powder capabilities of the Turbo Dream and Magnetraction of the Jones will help on ice. In fact, I would even pick the Custom over the Turbo Dream for you riding.

In terms of sizing, there is not much difference between the 158W and the 160 Mountain Twin, so either one should work.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

hktrdr said:


> Between those two boards definitely the Mountain Twin for East Coast/Northeast riding - you will rarely (if ever) need the powder capabilities of the Turbo Dream and Magnetraction of the Jones will help on ice. In fact, I would even pick the Custom over the Turbo Dream for you riding.
> 
> In terms of sizing, there is not much difference between the 158W and the 160 Mountain Twin, so either one should work.


^^^This is great advice. Buddy got one last season and love love loves it. 158W would be perfect for sure, set it back if you find the deep, twin it up on the east side.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Banjo said:


> ^^^This is great advice. Buddy got one last season and love love loves it. 158W would be perfect for sure, set it back if you find the deep, twin it up on the east side.


Mountain Twin is set back by default.


----------



## master_broshi (Aug 13, 2013)

I appreciate all the advice. Hopefully I can get a turbo dream fan in here just for the sake of argument. If not looks like I may be going mountain twin.

Ay binding suggestions? I'm more or less clueless there...


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

hktrdr said:


> Mountain Twin is set back by default.


Right but depending on the width of your stance, you can centre it to have approx same amount of tip and tail. Its the same profile and set back as my YES Big City.


----------



## master_broshi (Aug 13, 2013)

So now I am trying to pick a good pair of bindings to complement this board.

I have always ridden Ride bindings, so I haven't really looked into much else.

I have found good deals on the *Ride Rodeo* and *Ride EX*.

I am not sureif the Rodeo is right for All mountain but their specs line up with what I am looking for. The EX's seem basic enough, but I have always owned these (just old ones or the LX's I can't remember) and I am kind of looking for a change of pace, but they are solid and have treated me well in the past.

the *Burton Cartel*'s look good too, but would those fit on a non-Burton-Channel board? I have also looked at the *Forum Shaka* and *K2 Formula* but am not very familliar with these brands bindings.

thanks again,

master_broshi


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Ride Rodeos would be just fine and the Cartels will fit a non-channel board as long as you DONT get the EST version (channel specific).

I cant speak for the Shaka or Formula...


----------



## master_broshi (Aug 13, 2013)

thanks once again for the advice. 

I may go LX cause they are only 100, or I may splurge and go cartel because I hear so many good things.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

master_broshi said:


> I may go LX cause they are only 100, or I may splurge


I would splurge....the LX is Ride's cheapest binding, is soft and lacking alot of tech you could get for a few dollars more. Of the bindings you listed, that would be the worst choice of them in my opinion. 

If price is your issue and you only want to spend ~$100 id look around on craigslist/kijiji or find a better binding online/at a local shop near or at your price point.


----------



## master_broshi (Aug 13, 2013)

good point. my old ex's lasted a long time but i cant say they were special. my range was 100-150, the cartels i can find for 160, i may just bite and go for it.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

+1 Turbo Dreamer

I absolutely love my Turbo Dream. I have a Libtech and a GNU so I'm pretty familiar with the magne-traction aspect of the argument. The TurboDream is $100 cheaper than my attack banana (at full retail at least) but it's easily on the top of the list choice. Beautiful stability, responsive, stable landings, great flex, and VERY smooth ride with the harshmellow. I ride a 159 regular btw.

Bindings: 

I started with the K2 Auto Uprise (K2 Formulas with Auto tech) and even bought K2 Maysis to compliment the harshmellow. It was a nice combo, but I have new boots and new bindings. I love my Romes. I use Targas and 390 Bosses but I've had the best results using the 390 Bosses with the Strap system from the Targas...which is basically the new '13/'14 390 Boss model lol. They're pretty playful but also have the stability anyone needs. And you can customize the shit out of them.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Sorry to go off topic but there's a lot of love on this board for K2 especially the Turbo Dream and the Ultra Dream even though they are made in China (I'm pretty sure thats correct) but a fair bit of hate on Burton because they moved production to China. Any reasoning or just typical forum bs?


----------



## master_broshi (Aug 13, 2013)

OU812 said:


> Any reasoning or just typical forum bs?


Beats me, everyone in this thread has been pro Jones so far.

3-1 in Jones favor if I'm counting right

As for Burton hate... It's the Yankees of Snowboards love it or hate it its always solid.


----------



## master_broshi (Aug 13, 2013)

tylerkat89 said:


> I ride a 159 regular btw.


Whats your weight and boot size?


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

master_broshi said:


> Whats your weight and boot size?


I was in the 170s at the time. Now however I'm in the 160s Lol. Injuries and finances yayy. Boots were 10.5. My new ones are 10s. I doubt it'll make a difference


----------



## flapjack (Mar 12, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> Between those two boards definitely the Mountain Twin for East Coast/Northeast riding - you will rarely (if ever) need the powder capabilities of the Turbo Dream and Magnetraction of the Jones will help on ice.


If it matters to you, the mag on the jones is very mellow. Looking at it next to a T.Rice, the mag on the Jones is barely visible. I rode a Blacklist and the Jones Twin on the same day / same icy NY run and the Blacklist was far better on the ice.


----------

